
Economics in the Age of Covid-19 - anarbadalov
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/economics-age-covid-19
======
anarbadalov
Here’s a brilliant guide to the pandemic economy — the first book to examine
the economic impact of the COVID-19 crisis. The author, economist Josh Gans,
outlines the phases of the pandemic economy, from containment to reset to
recovery and enhancement. He steps back from the short-term chaos and takes a
clear-eyed and systematic look — managing to leave politics out of it — at how
economic choices are being made in response to COVID-19. The 30,000-word book
is available on Kindle, but you’ll see at the link that we (MIT Press) also
made it freely accessible via open access.

